# Web Links in MS Entourage messages



## btodrank (Jul 9, 2008)

When receiving, for example, a web link to a new map on Google maps, when clicking on the Link in the body of the Entourage email, I get an error message of "server not found" or similar. So far this appears to happen specifically with google map links emailed to me that I open in Entourage. Anyone had the same issue?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Can you control (right) click on the link and do a copy link/web address, and then paste it into the address bar of your web browser?


----------



## btodrank (Jul 9, 2008)

COPY is grayed out if I right-click. If I highlight the text and do a manual copy/paste into the browser, I get the same problem. Something is happening to the actual text string in Entourage.

If I bypass Entourage and open the email in a web-mail browser, then the link works just fine. It is somehow corrupted by opening the email in Entourage.

When opening in a web-mail browser, the link have a number of & signs in the address. When opening in Entourage, the "&" signs are somehow deleted and the text following each "&" sign is different.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like Entourage is misstaking the & for formatting and not letting it pass as is. Is there a preference setting relating to autoformatting of recieved messages?


----------



## btodrank (Jul 9, 2008)

No setting in Entourage preferences for "autoformatting" of email messaged. Just HTML or Plain Text setting and Language Setting.
Thanks for the help so far. I'll continue to investigate the formatting issue.


----------

